# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Russian Word of the Day  Discussing the word "сказать" (to say, speak)

## MasterAdmin

This word *сказать* is No. 29 on the list of most common Russian words. 
If you'd like to contribute your example sentences with English translations, please post them below. They will be featured on the Russian word of the day page.

----------


## JohnCL

Is there really near phrase in English to 'сказать не впопад'
"сказанный", "сказано - сделано!", is related, or  excluded as different part of speach? 
 Idioms, proverbs:
"сказал - как отрезал"
"сказанного не воротишь" 
"вот и весь сказ"
"скажешь тоже!"
nouns:
"сказания" - made
====================================
Мне вот интересно: когда учат русский язык,  разбивают слова на морфемы или нет?

----------


## ladoga

Thanks for these most useful idioms!  More for the collection!  The near equivalent English version of 'сказать не впопад' I would go for 'beat about the bush',  'вот тебе и весь сказ'='That's the long and the short of it' and 'слазано - сделано' almost literally translates as 'no sooner said than done'.  Whereas 'сделанного не воротишь' comes out as 'what's done can't be undone', I can't seem to find the сказанного version.  Research continues!
Ladoga

----------


## Lampada

*Невпопад* - одно слово.  невпопад - толкование, значение, смысл

----------

